# Which case to use after a colon?



## Gavril

Are the cases of nouns normally preserved after a colon (kaksoispiste) in Finnish?

For example, in the following sentence, is it correct to continue using the translative case after the colon?

_Vuonna 1991 Neuvostoliitto hajaantui viideksitoista itsenäiseksi tasavallaksi: Venäjäksi, Ukrainaksi, Valko-Venäjäksi ja kahdeksitoista muuksi.
_

Kiitos!


----------



## sakvaka

Yes, your sentence is perfectly fine and grammatically correct! (_Most people tend to talk about "Neuvostoliiton hajoaminen", not "hajaantuminen", but your word choice looks good and is very descriptive._ _Anyways, this would be getting off-topic._)

EDIT: Tarkoitit kai _kahdeksitoista _muuksi? Ainakin minun lukutaidoillani 3 + 20 on erisuuri kuin 15.


----------



## Gavril

sakvaka said:


> Yes, your sentence is perfectly fine and grammatically correct! (_Most people tend to talk about "Neuvostoliiton hajoaminen", not "hajaantuminen", but your word choice looks good and is very descriptive._ _Anyways, this would be getting off-topic._)
> 
> EDIT: Tarkoitit kai _kahdeksitoista _muuksi? Ainakin minun lukutaidoillani 3 + 20 on erisuuri kuin 15.



Oho! Korjaan heti virheen, kiitos.


----------



## Gavril

Päivää kaikille,

I thought of another possible example -- are the cases correct in this sentence?

_Minkä europpalaisten ei ole vaikea tunnistaa suomen pitkät vokaalit? Tässä minun arvaukseni: liettualaisten, virolaisten ... minkä muiden?

_
Kiitos


----------



## Hakro

The cases are not incorrect but your sentence doesn't sound very typical Finnish. 
I would say either:
_Keiden europpalaisten ei ole vaikea tunnistaa suomen pitkiä vokaaleja? Tässä minun arvaukseni: liettualaisten, virolaisten ... keiden muiden?_
or even better:
_Keille europpalaisille ei ole vaikeaa tunnistaa suomen __pitkiä vokaaleja__? Tässä minun arvaukseni: liettualaisille, virolaisille ... keille muille?_


----------

